Ask HN: Why is Common Cold incurable? - p17b
======
Frenchgeek
"Well over 200 virus strains are implicated in the cause of the common cold"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_cold](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_cold)

------
davelnewton
Because there are a ton of viruses that cause it, there are a lot of things
that look like colds but aren't, things that _could_ kill a cold may be too
high a risk since a cold is a relatively minor thing, etc. That said, there
may (or may not) be broad-spectrum anti-virals on the way (1-2 decades)

This is trivially searchable on the web, btw, e.g.,
[https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/you-cant-beat-the-common-
co...](https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/you-cant-beat-the-common-cold-and-
thats-a-fact/).

